# AQHA fees



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure my trainer will help me with all this when the time comes, but I like to know in advance...a couple other things-I've never body clipped my horse and never braided (for a show.) How do people usually do it, themselves or get someone else to do it?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's usually cheapest to do the flat fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> It's usually cheapest to do the flat fee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

it would depends on how many classes the op wants to do. If she's only doing the hus classes then it would be ridiculously expensive to pay the flat fee for one class per judge


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I have a few questions regarding fees at AQHA shows...
> This winter I will showing in mine and my horse's first AQHA show. I'm looking at the showbill now and trying to figure out how much it will cost. The prices are:
> $225 flat rate/unlimited classes
> $15/judge/class (not sure how many judges, but there are usually 2)
> ...


Ok, assuming 3 classes with 2 judges each:
$90, $10 (the horse/judge is throwing me, never seen that before), $4 and $15 for the day fee. The shows generally make money on the stall sales, so if you don't use a stall you pay the day hauler/jump out fee. So, from what you've given, it looks like $119? No drug fees?

If you're good at clipping and braiding, you can do it yourself. If not or never done it, then if you can clip 3 weeks before the first show, you can still clip yourself. I like to do it 2-3 weeks before the show so any unevenness or clipper tracks can grow out. Braiding, if you can do nice tight braids, do it yourself. If not, hire someone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Never heard of a day hauler/jump out fee. Here, many competitors tie to there trailer and are not charged an additional fee. Everyone makes sure their site is clean and a trailer and tools is on site. I can't see why you'd have to pay for two judges even if two are in the ring unless this is a high end show where big money is involved.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Never heard of a day hauler/jump out fee. Here, many competitors tie to there trailer and are not charged an additional fee. Everyone makes sure their site is clean and a trailer and tools is on site. I can't see why you'd have to pay for two judges even if two are in the ring unless this is a high end show where big money is involved.


It's like having 2 shows in one ring. You get double points, double prizes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Assuming their are 2 judges:

$225 flat rate/unlimited classes
$15x3 + 45 x2 = 90 (one day)
$5x2 = 10 x2 = 20 (one day)
$2x2 = 4 (one day)
$15
so about 129 per day x 2 is 258ish (I did this in my head and I'm awful at math)
I'm surprised there is no drug fee

That's why I'm saying cheaper for the flat fee. I usually do HUS/WP/Trail/Eq/horsemanship/halter and I get a stall. My fee is always cheaper to do the flat fee... Of course I'm assuming it's a 2 day show... Is it just a one day?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd be showing one day, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

